
Amazon Prime Moves Towards One-Day Delivery - jonbaer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-25/amazon-will-spend-800-million-to-move-to-one-day-delivery
======
thatfunkymunki
This is pretty cool, but it always kind of irked me that they could still
claim it's '2-day shipping' even if they don't actually ship the package out
for multiple days after you order it.

